# Sat 16th Aug-Tues 19th Aug looking for games in the NW



## rickg (Aug 1, 2014)

I qualified for the final of the FedEx Challenge at Royal Lytham St Anne's on Monday 18th Aug. I'm travelling back darn Sarf on Tuesday 19th am and playing The Astbury (Bridgenorth, Shropshire) on the way home around lunchtime ish, so those dates are covered, (although I haven't booked the Astbury yet and still looking for 3 to join me - Â£30 each)

I'm looking for somewhere (and somebody to play with) in the NW area Saturday 16th and Sunday 17th.

Ideally would prefer a good links course that doesn't break the bank.

I *might* be able to get a guest rate at S&A but still to be confirmed.

My accommodation is sorted for Sunday and Mon evening so also looking for somewhere to stay Sat (and poss even Fri night if I can get off work early Friday).

If I can't get on S&A at the weekend then I could switch it with the Astbury and play Astbury on Saturday on the way up and S&A on the Tuesday instead. The Astbury tee times available on Saturday are before 10:30 or after 12:30

Thoughts, suggestions, anyone interested?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 1, 2014)

Not a links course (although playing like it just now) but could host you at my place (Fairhaven in Lytham) on the Sunday, maybe the Tuesday morning if Astbury doesn't work out. Â£20 I think is the guest rate.

You wanting to stay in Lytham/St Annes for the whole weekend?  If so PM me and I can send you links to some decent accommodation :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 1, 2014)

rickg said:



			I qualified for the final of the FedEx Challenge at Royal Lytham St Anne's on Monday 18th Aug. I'm travelling back darn Sarf on Tuesday 19th am and playing The Astbury (Bridgenorth, Shropshire) on the way home around lunchtime ish, so those dates are covered, (although I haven't booked the Astbury yet and still looking for 3 to join me - Â£30 each)

I'm looking for somewhere (and somebody to play with) in the NW area Saturday 16th and Sunday 17th.

Ideally would prefer a good links course that doesn't break the bank.

I *might* be able to get a guest rate at S&A but still to be confirmed.

My accommodation is sorted for Sunday and Mon evening so also looking for somewhere to stay Sat (and poss even Fri night if I can get off work early Friday).

If I can't get on S&A at the weekend then I could switch it with the Astbury and play Astbury on Saturday on the way up and S&A on the Tuesday instead. The Astbury tee times available on Saturday are before 10:30 or after 12:30

Thoughts, suggestions, anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Rick, St Annes Old Links and Fairhaven are  defo worth playing mate if you don't play S&A.

I can play Saturday but not Sunday.


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Not a links course (although playing like it just now) but could host you at my place (Fairhaven in Lytham) on the Sunday, maybe the Tuesday morning if Astbury doesn't work out. Â£20 I think is the guest rate.

You wanting to stay in Lytham/St Annes for the whole weekend?  If so PM me and I can send you links to some decent accommodation :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great....I've heard really good things about  Fairhaven so would definitely like to take you up on the offer for Sunday  if that's OK? :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Rick, St Annes Old Links and Fairhaven are  defo worth playing mate if you don't play S&A.

I can play Saturday but not Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate......would be good to play somewhere with you on Saturday if possible......


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 1, 2014)

rickg said:



			That sounds great....I've heard really good things about  Fairhaven so would definitely like to take you up on the offer for Sunday  if that's OK? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem, let me know what time you want to.play and I'll book a fourball.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 1, 2014)

rickg said:



			Cheers mate......would be good to play somewhere with you on Saturday if possible......
		
Click to expand...

Definitely mate, you're more than welcome at  Royal Lee Park. 

I'll see if my contact at S&A  can get us on Saturday though I'm pretty sure it's members only on Saturdays as it's there comp day.

Fairhaven is a cracking track  and definitely  worth playing.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 1, 2014)

Rick, Bigfoot is playing at my place , Shifnal on the Tuesday at 15,30 after our junior Open  , if you don't get any takers for Astbury but must admit I'd be tempted at that price.


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Definitely mate, you're more than welcome at  Royal Lee Park. 

I'll see if my contact at S&A  can get us on Saturday though I'm pretty sure it's members only on Saturdays as it's there comp day.

Fairhaven is a cracking track  and definitely  worth playing.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu,

Hold the press on the Saturday game, I might be sorted at Royal Liverpool with the Centurion owner who is in the area and says I can join his 4 ball.......I'm just confirming. Thanks for the offers so far....:thup:
That's what I love most about this forum! :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok... A quick update.

*Saturday* Driving up Saturday morning and playing Royal Liverpool around 11 am. 

   Hoping to catch up with anyone in the Lytham St Anne's area for drinks and a bite Saturday night. Probably having a drink with NWJocko so far if he's free. 
Haven't  booked accommodation yet for Saturday night but as we're playing Fairhaven Sunday, somewhere close to that seems sensible.

*Sunday*. Playing Fairhaven at 11:44 with NWJocko, Junior and hopefully Qwerty. Bite to eat beforehand.
  Sunday evening I check into the Grand Hotel, St Anne's for an 8pm reception dinner and drinks with our FedEx hosts and other finalists.

*Monday* FedEx Challenge Final at Royal Lytham St Anne's
 Dinner and presentation at the club after changing at the hotel.

*Tuesday * originally planned to play the Astbury in Shropshire on the way home around lunchtime, but haven't had much luck getting anyone to join me, so plan B would be to play somewhere in the Merseyside/Wirral area Tuesday morning around 10 am.

 If anyone fancies hosting or getting together to play somewhere Tuesday I'm open to suggestions, (you free Stuart_C?)
Only criteria is that I'd prefer a morning tee time due to the long drive back darn sarf.

Thanks to everyone that's helped out so far for making this a fantastic weekend. :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 11, 2014)

rickg said:



			Ok... A quick update.

*Saturday* Driving up Saturday morning and playing Royal Liverpool around 11 am. 

   Hoping to catch up with anyone in the Lytham St Anne's area for drinks and a bite Saturday night. Probably having a drink with NWJocko so far if he's free. 
Haven't  booked accommodation yet for Saturday night but as we're playing Fairhaven Sunday, somewhere close to that seems sensible.

*Sunday*. Playing Fairhaven at 11:44 with NWJocko, Junior and hopefully Qwerty. Bite to eat beforehand.
  Sunday evening I check into the Grand Hotel, St Anne's for an 8pm reception dinner and drinks with our FedEx hosts and other finalists.

*Monday* FedEx Challenge Final at Royal Lytham St Anne's
 Dinner and presentation at the club after changing at the hotel.

*Tuesday * originally planned to play the Astbury in Shropshire on the way home around lunchtime, but haven't had much luck getting anyone to join me, so plan B would be to play somewhere in the Merseyside/Wirral area Tuesday morning around 10 am.

 If anyone fancies hosting or getting together to play somewhere Tuesday I'm open to suggestions, (you free Stuart_C?)
Only criteria is that I'd prefer a morning tee time due to the long drive back darn sarf.

Thanks to everyone that's helped out so far for making this a fantastic weekend. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Rick I'm busy next week but that sounds like a proper golf trip.

If anything changes I'll give you a shout.


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Stu....:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

Can't do the morning of the Tuesday but can certainly play somewhere on your way home from about 1 in the afternoon mate


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't do the morning of the Tuesday but can certainly play somewhere on your way home from about 1 in the afternoon mate
		
Click to expand...

Hi Phil, my 2 choices are:
Morning round in the Merseyside area
Or 
1 ish at The Astbury ...would prefer a 4 ball for this .....trouble is this is in Shropshire which is a fair old drive for you....could you get there for 1ish?

My other possibility would be to try and see if any of the other finalists are thinking about playing Tuesday am....currently I have no way of getting in touch with any of them, but I've asked the organisers.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone on this forum work?


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 12, 2014)

Rick claims to but I have yet to see any evidence. I reckon he won the lottery on the qt and took early retirement (early ish as he is getting on a bit)

good luck on Monday Rick, look forward to the pics/write up :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 12, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			good luck on Monday Rick, look forward to the pics/write up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Did you see Rory taking photos during his last round in the major he just won?
No?...... That's why I won't be..... I will be in a zen like bubble!! :rofl:


----------



## chellie (Aug 12, 2014)

We're five minutes walk from Royal Lytham and five minutes drive from Fairhaven. Would be a bit odd though offering you our spare bed as we've never met.

Sounds like you'll have a cracking time.


----------



## rickg (Aug 12, 2014)

chellie said:



			We're five minutes walk from Royal Lytham and five minutes drive from Fairhaven. Would be a bit odd though offering you our spare bed as we've never met.
		
Click to expand...

That's OK, I've never met any of the landladies at any of the B&B's I've stayed at before. :rofl:
You're welcome to join us for a drink Saturday night if you're free. :thup:


----------



## chellie (Aug 12, 2014)

rickg said:



			That's OK, I've never met any of the landladies at any of the B&B's I've stayed at before. :rofl:
You're welcome to join us for a drink Saturday night if you're free. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, LOL's. Where are you off drinking?


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 12, 2014)

rickg said:



			Did you see Rory taking photos during his last round in the major he just won?
No?...... That's why I won't be..... I will be in a zen like bubble!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I didnt think you could resist a photo opportunity Rick 

I meant from the trip overall. Ok a decent write up will suffice.


----------



## rickg (Aug 12, 2014)

chellie said:



			Oh yes, LOL's. Where are you off drinking?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet.....think NWJocko has some places in mind....it's his patch....do you know him?


----------



## chellie (Aug 12, 2014)

rickg said:



			Not sure yet.....think NWJocko has some places in mind....it's his patch....do you know him?
		
Click to expand...


Indeed we do. Infact just been texting him before lols. We're members of Fairhaven as well


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 12, 2014)

Where you staying the Saturday night Rick?

Can go either Lytham, that I know, or St Anne's that I've not been out in for ages. Lytham better for boozers I think.....


----------



## Jack_bfc (Aug 12, 2014)

Big weekend for me too!

Captains weekend with 18 hole medal on sat, 18 on Sunday followed by a presentation dinner! 

Then I'm playing in a regional final on the Monday at royal birkdale ( I may have mentioned it!)

I might find myself out and about in lytham on Saturday night as well!


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 12, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Big weekend for me too!

Captains weekend with 18 hole medal on sat, 18 on Sunday followed by a presentation dinner! 

Then I'm playing in a regional final on the Monday at royal birkdale ( I may have mentioned it!)

I might find myself out and about in lytham on Saturday night as well!
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed that Jack re Birkdale, congratulations fella :clap:

Will,let you know what the score is re Saturday night.


----------



## rickg (Aug 12, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Big weekend for me too!

Captains weekend with 18 hole medal on sat, 18 on Sunday followed by a presentation dinner! 

Then I'm playing in a regional final on the Monday at royal birkdale ( I may have mentioned it!)

I might find myself out and about in lytham on Saturday night as well!
		
Click to expand...

That would be cool!! Congrats on the final and good luck!!

NWJ... I've not booked anywhere yet Saturday... Been busy.. Will try and get it sorted tomorrow


----------



## rickg (Aug 13, 2014)

rickg said:



			That would be cool!! Congrats on the final and good luck!!

NWJ... I've not booked anywhere yet Saturday... Been busy.. Will try and get it sorted tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Ok just booked the Lindum Hotel on South Promenade.........can't wait for this weekend :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 13, 2014)

Im ok for the Sunday at Fairhaven now. I'll try and get over for a few drinks in leafy lytham also on the sat' night :cheers:

You'll enjoy the Grand at St annes Rick.. Very nice :thup:    I haven't stayed there but we pop in for a drink when were over that way quite often.


----------



## rickg (Aug 13, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Im ok for the Sunday at Fairhaven now. I'll try and get over for a few drinks in leafy lytham also on the sat' night :cheers:

You'll enjoy the Grand at St annes Rick.. Very nice :thup:    I haven't stayed there but we pop in for a drink when were over that way quite often.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news...looking forward to it... :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 15, 2014)

1 more sleep!!!!! Haven't been this excited in ages.......alarm set for 5:30.... 11:00 tee off at Hoylake and meeting at 10:00 ......playing with one of the assistant pro's there so hope my game is on........


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2014)

rickg said:



			1 more sleep!!!!! Haven't been this excited in ages.......alarm set for 5:30.... 11:00 tee off at Hoylake and meeting at 10:00 ......playing with one of the assistant pro's there so hope my game is on........

Click to expand...

Have a great time matey. Would have liked to have joined you for a round, but I'm working all weekend and I can't play more than twice a week anyway!!


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Have a great time matey. Would have liked to have joined you for a round, but I'm working all weekend and I can't play more than twice a week anyway!! 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate!
Set off at 6:30 and was here at 9:15. Clear run all the way. Just soaking up the atmosphere before grabbing a leisurely brekkie.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 16, 2014)

Have a good weekend Rick.
Wind seems to have set down a bit from earlier this week (it was absolutely brutal on Sunday/Monday)
Hope you've got a game sorted for Tuesday, would've offered Preston as it's on your way back from Lytham and I'm off work, but it's festival week.
Enjoy :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Aug 16, 2014)

If you are struggling for a game on Tuesday Rick, then I am free.


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2014)

louise_a said:



			If you are struggling for a game on Tuesday Rick, then I am free.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Louise ...nothing arranged yet, I'll hopefully know Sunday evening / Monday am if that's OK and you can wait that long for an answer?

Cheers
Rick


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2014)

Day 1 on the NW tour!!

Hoylake......what a Fantastic course......just as I imagined.....classic links.

Started with a scrambled egg on toast brekkie before meeting up with my playing partners for the day, Paul from the Centurion Club, and our host Sean, assistant pro and plus 2 handicapper!! 

Paul is 61 but used to play off scratch when he was younger, he didn't fancy taking on the course from the Green tees, (6907 yards) opting to play from the yellows (6481). Sean and I played from the greens. The stands were still up giving a small glimpse into what it must have been like a couple of weeks ago.....

A very windy day made scoring extremely difficult, so won't dwell on the scores.... , (even Sean struggled).

The  views and the company made up for the scoring........my highlight was an eagle putt on the par 5 16th which just shaved the hole. A fairly respectable 16 point back 9 meant the front score became a distant memory.

I much preferred the layout and undulations of the back 9, but the front nine was still pretty special. We played it in the same order that they played it in the open, which was cool.

Sandwiches and drinks after the game paid from my winnings rounded off the trip to Hoylake.

I then had  the drive to St Anne's which took around and hour and 15 mins......

Just waiting for Iain to collect me from the hotel before we hit Lytham.... :thup::cheers:

Photos to follow .


----------



## Jack_bfc (Aug 16, 2014)

The wind was gusting 25 mph in lyhtham today, worse tomorrow!


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2014)

Some photos.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 16, 2014)

which knob drives a white bmw then? 

sounds like a tough test Rick, enjoy the Northern hospitality whilst it lasts, soon be back to all the miserable southern sods


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2014)

Still can't do that bottom button up I see 

Sounds like you are having a cracking time :thup:

Enjoy Lytham


----------



## louise_a (Aug 16, 2014)

rickg said:



			Thanks Louise ...nothing arranged yet, I'll hopefully know Sunday evening / Monday am if that's OK and you can wait that long for an answer?

Cheers
Rick
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine. its a rare quiet week for me.


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			which knob drives a white bmw then? 

sounds like a tough test Rick, enjoy the Northern hospitality whilst it lasts, soon be back to all the miserable southern sods 

Click to expand...

Lol.....had to abandon it there as I couldn't find a parent and child space........... 

Hospitality was first rate.......Iain was a brilliant host..........There's a war time event theme going on in Lytham all weekend.....the usual collection of Vera Lynn's, soldiers, sailors, airmen, dad's army etc were out in force in the pubs.........but one guy was dressed up in a Nazi outfit!!


----------



## chellie (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry we didn't get out to join you last night for a drink Rick. Enjoy it at ours today HID is there before you playing his quarter final matchplay competition and I'll be practicing later on.


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2014)

Day 2 of the NW tour:

Nursing a severe hangover as it's the first time I've drunk alcohol since June 16th due to the diet ( 7.5 KG lost now-although might have put that all back on last night)

Full English awaits in the breakfast room.......looking at the other guests around me I can't help but think that this hotel desperately could do with a defibrillator !!:rofl:

Then it's off to Fairhaven for a windy round with Iain,( NWJocko), Qwerty and Junior.


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2014)

chellie said:



			Sorry we didn't get out to join you last night for a drink Rick. Enjoy it at ours today HID is there before you playing his quarter final matchplay competition and I'll be practicing later on.
		
Click to expand...

No problem.......hope to see you later :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2014)

Day 2 ( cont)
After a hearty breakfast, I drove the short mile to Fairhaven Golf Club. 
Have to say I'm mightily impressed by this place... Lovely, lovely course. 

Met up with Ian, Qwerty and Junior ( who polished off a MASSIVE full English!)
Threw the balls up and it was Qwerty and me vs Junior and Ian ( who had just won his divisional medal the day before but was still insisting he was hacking it everywhere!)

Well all I'll say about the golf is that if you look up "dovetail" in the dictionary it will say Ian and Andy!!

I can see how Ian won his medal, his shot selection off the tee was impeccable unlike mine and Dave's. 
Ian played the majority of his approach shots from the fairway and Dave and I mainly from the rough. 

With Andy playing good golf as well, we never stood a chance and ended up losing the front nine, back nine and overall. 
Again, the company and hospitality was excellent and the banter was in plentiful supply. 

Met up with Chellie and her other half Simon ( who had just won his 1/4 final knockout Match! ) :thup:
Had a couple of drinks then drove to the Grand hotel. 
Bumped into one of the FedEx hosts and another finalist in the car park who had also just played Fairhaven for Â£80 each!!!!
(My Â£20 green fee courtesy of Ian was much better value! 

Wow, what a lovely hotel!!
My room even has a downstairs bathroom! There was a nice welcome pack on the bed as well. 

Meeting up with the other finalists at 8pm for drinks and dinner. Seriously need to drink less than last night. Ian reckons we had about 11 pints and 5 shots but I don't remember!


Some photos.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry but i reckon these type of posts should be banned !!! 

Just not jealous enough !! - looks a cracking course and lovely view - play well tomorrow Rick :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Aug 17, 2014)

No mention of the wind, it was  blowing a gale in Salford, must have been far worse at Fairhaven.

I am looking forward to playing there with Chellie in the invitation next month


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2014)

louise_a said:



			No mention of the wind, it was  blowing a gale in Salford, must have been far worse at Fairhaven.

I am looking forward to playing there with Chellie in the invitation next month
		
Click to expand...

It was VERY windy....reckon 30 mph min....


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2014)

Cheers for the game game today gents.

Really enjoyable day on the course, great laugh and some good stuff played by all especially given the conditions :thup:

Me and Andy played pretty well today and had the luck (my 4 for a half on the par 3 having been 3 off the tee a prime example!!) aswell.

Any day I'm holing chips and putts with my iffy short game you know the gods are against you :rofl:

Enjoy the evening tonight Rick and good luck tomorrow at Lytham :cheers:

Having a well deserved beer after being out in that wind 2 days running!


----------



## Junior (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the game today gents....course was superb as always but the company and the banter was better!!!  The wind was brutal, but i cant complain as it did literally blow my putt in on the 2nd for a 2   Im never playing Iain for money around there !! 

Play well at Lytham tomorrow Rick.


----------



## chellie (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice to meet you Rick and to catch up with Andy and Dave again. Glad you enjoyed our place and hope you have a fab day tomorrow


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2014)

Day 2/3 NW tour update.....
: 2 am.....still in bar with crazy Irish guys drinking free booze.....( so much for the no alcohol pledge before the final tomorrow (today??).

Most guys went to bed early ...(obviously desperate to win this thing) ........clear favourites emerging listening to some of the tales at dinner....

"I'm off 15, but used to play off 9"

"I qualified with 37 points with 3 blobs...and won longest drive and nearest the pin!!"

21 handicapper....." I can only hit my (bladed) 3 iron 220 yards now after my coach changed my swing" !!!!!!!!!!!

Decided that getting to the final was my victory and decided to have a ball instead with the real golfers in the bar......looks like no chance tomorrow ..just hope I'm not out with any of the above..........

We convinced an old couple in the bar that one of the Irish guys was Padraig  Harrington, the other one was Ronan Keating and that  I was George Clooney and that we are playing in a pro am......they seemed chuffed with their selfies and autographs!!!  :rofl:
Said they would come up and watch us...........

Ps did i mention I'm never drinking again.....


----------



## chellie (Aug 18, 2014)

Hope the heads not too bad this morning Rick. You've a cracking day for it. Didn't think it would be after the horrendous winds last night!


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2014)

good luck today Rick, play well.


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2014)

Day 3. 
Not as windy as yesterday! Head sore....
Out first at 11:10. Just soaking up the history and atmosphere! Then getting ready to walk the path of legends


----------



## richart (Aug 18, 2014)

George Clooney ? Did the couple have white sticks and dogs ?

Have a good one Rick.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry a bit late Rick,but good luck.
You can do it mate.


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok nothing official yet, they are keeping tight lipped but I think I might have won it!!!!

Find out tonight at the presentation dinner....stay tuned!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you mate - did you get a game tomorrow ?


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fingers crossed for you mate - did you get a game tomorrow ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate thanks for reminding me........

Louise, many thanks for your kind offer, but I've fixed a game up at Pleasington with Qwerty. It's another on my "to play" list.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2014)

No worries, is there just the 2 of you? I wouldn't mind tagging along.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Ok nothing official yet, they are keeping tight lipped but I think I might have won it!!!!

Find out tonight at the presentation dinner....stay tuned!
		
Click to expand...


:whoo::clap:


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2014)

louise_a said:



			No worries, is there just the 2 of you? I wouldn't mind tagging along.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Louise, Yes there's just the 2 of us but that's because it's ladies Day and they're only allowing 2 balls to go off. 
We also have to get off early as the ladies are booked from 8:50 and we have to get out before them.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Ok nothing official yet, they are keeping tight lipped but I think I might have won it!!!!

Find out tonight at the presentation dinner....stay tuned!
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate, fingers crossed.

Must have been inspired watching some real golfers on Sunday 

And me!!!! :whoo:


----------



## richart (Aug 18, 2014)

Good luck Rick.:thup:

Keep your winners speech short mate.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Ok nothing official yet, they are keeping tight lipped but I think I might have won it!!!!

Find out tonight at the presentation dinner....stay tuned!
		
Click to expand...

So are you now telling us all the ideal preparation for a big comp is to stay up till 2am getting bladdered then turning up with a hangover


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Hi Louise, Yes there's just the 2 of us but that's because it's ladies Day and they're only allowing 2 balls to go off. 
We also have to get off early as the ladies are booked from 8:50 and we have to get out before them.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, although I am playing there for Â£20 in a fortnight


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 18, 2014)

Fingers crossed Rick, You must of played well to put a score together round there. I thought it was Brutal,Possibly the toughest course Ive played.   How did you find the course?  If I remember rightly Theres an average of 20 bunkers per hole 

I'll see you at Pleasington in the morning. Good luck :thup:


Louise.. You could of come over but as Rick said Theres a 27 hole lady Presidents comp on starting at 8:50 and they have the tee booked until about 3:30.  As they're out in 2s they're only allowing 2balls out beforehand unfortunately. Also I need to play early too as I'm busy PM.  I'll get in touch soon though over our OOM game :thup:


----------



## Junior (Aug 18, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			So are you now telling us all the ideal preparation for a big comp is to stay up till 2am getting bladdered then turning up with a hangover 

Click to expand...

2 hangovers in 2 days !!!!

Well played Rick many fliers  ????


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2014)

Junior said:



			2 hangovers in 2 days !!!!

Well played Rick many fliers  ????
		
Click to expand...

Loads mate!! Lol
Difference between the hangovers was one was San Miguel, DoomBar and shots....... And I played ike a right numpty the next day and the other was red wine followed by a nearly impeccable round!!! 

There must be some scientific reason behind it!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Loads mate!! Lol
Difference between the hangovers was one was San Miguel, DoomBar and shots....... And I played ike a right numpty the next day and the other was red wine followed by a nearly impeccable round!!! 

There must be some scientific reason behind it!!

View attachment 11981


View attachment 11982

Click to expand...


Top work many congratulations :cheers:


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2014)

Well played Rick.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 18, 2014)

Well played that man  :clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2014)

Well played rick :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2014)

Great effort Rick


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2014)

top stuff Rick, wp mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2014)

Well done George


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2014)

Well played Rick, did you prefer Royal Lytham to Royal Liverpool?


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 18, 2014)

Well played Rick. maybe a few more glasses of red.. :cheers:


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Well played Rick, did you prefer Royal Lytham to Royal Liverpool?
		
Click to expand...

Lytham hands down winner. I could play Lytham every day and not get bored! 
Liverpool was really nice but I think Lytham is the next level.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Lytham hands down winner. I could play Lytham every day and not get bored! 
Liverpool was really nice but I think Lytham is the next level.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I'd agree with that.

Well done BTW, if Carlsberg..........


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Lytham hands down winner. I could play Lytham every day and not get bored! 
Liverpool was really nice but I think Lytham is the next level.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it, we've got Lytham on Sunday


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Glad to hear it, we've got Lytham on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

You are in for a massive treat!!


----------



## wookie (Aug 19, 2014)

Well played Rick


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 19, 2014)

great going Rick


----------



## chellie (Aug 19, 2014)

Well done Rick


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2014)

Day 4 NW tour:
After (yet another) late night, woke up this morning to torrential rain. 
Google maps said the journey to Pleasington Golf Club would take 55 minutes. 
30 minutes later, arrived at P.G.C!!

Meeting up with QWERTY in around half an hour. Rain has all but disappeared and there's blue sky's. 
Course looks lovely and looking forward to playing a good competitive match with Dave.


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2014)

Well played Rick.


----------



## Junior (Aug 19, 2014)

rickg said:



			Day 4 NW tour:
After (yet another) late night, woke up this morning to torrential rain. 
Google maps said the journey to Pleasington Golf Club would take 55 minutes. 
30 minutes later, arrived at P.G.C!!

Meeting up with QWERTY in around half an hour. Rain has all but disappeared and there's blue sky's. 
Course looks lovely and looking forward to playing a good competitive match with Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy - I really like Pleasington.  It gets better the more you play it.  Steady's Dave's tought to beat round his home course but with you finding form it'll be a close match.  Last time I played there with Dave he went round in 3 over and doubled the last


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2014)

Junior said:



			Enjoy - I really like Pleasington.  It gets better the more you play it.  Steady's Dave's tought to beat round his home course but with you finding form it'll be a close match.  Last time I played there with Dave he went round in 3 over and doubled the last  

Click to expand...

Well psychic Andy, you got that spot on!!! Steady Dave was just that, .... Steady. Really enjoyed the course. It's a classic parkland with great views, cracking greens and a really friendly welcome. 

I thought I was going to take part in my first ever match with no halved holes..... 18 straight wins....we managed 17 without a half and it was a real ding dong match with Dave up most if the time. I pegged him back and went up the last just 1 down needing a win for the half and that record of 9 winning holes each. 

I secured the par and with Dave facing a 25 footer for a half, assumed I had done enough.......Dave however had other plans and slotted the putt in and I had to cancel the call to the Guiness Book of World Records.  

To be fair, it was probably the right result. 

Just want to say thanks to Dave and everyone else that has contributed to me having one of my most memorable golfing breaks. 

This forum really is the dogs wotsits when it comes to arranging games away and I've made new friends and caught up with old ones. 

It's been a roller coaster trip and one I'll never forget.......God bless you all!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 19, 2014)

rickg said:



			Well psychic Andy, you got that spot on!!! Steady Dave was just that, .... Steady. Really enjoyed the course. It's a classic parkland with great views, cracking greens and a really friendly welcome. 

I thought I was going to take part in my first ever match with no halved holes..... 18 straight wins....we managed 17 without a half and it was a real ding dong match with Dave up most if the time. I pegged him back and went up the last just 1 down needing a win for the half and that record of 9 winning holes each. 

I secured the par and with Dave facing a 25 footer for a half, assumed I had done enough.......Dave however had other plans and slotted the putt in and I had to cancel the call to the Guiness Book of World Records.  

To be fair, it was probably the right result. 

Just want to say thanks to Dave and everyone else that has contributed to me having one of my most memorable golfing breaks. 

This forum really is the dogs wotsits when it comes to arranging games away and I've made new friends and caught up with old ones. 

It's been a roller coaster trip and one I'll never forget.......God bless you all!!!!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again for coming over Rick,I really enjoyed the game. Its Whats golfs all about for me.. Good company on a nice course on a sunny summers morning, on a weekday as well when I'm usually in work makes it even more enjoyable 

Like you say it really was a ding dong match and I thought I'd blown it when you got it back to all square on 14 after me choking my way around the green.  I just wish I could hole putts like that on 18 with a medal card in my hand.

Glad you enjoyed the course today and the weekend, See you at H4H. :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 19, 2014)

rickg said:



			Well psychic Andy, you got that spot on!!! Steady Dave was just that, .... Steady. Really enjoyed the course. It's a classic parkland with great views, cracking greens and a really friendly welcome. 

I thought I was going to take part in my first ever match with no halved holes..... 18 straight wins....we managed 17 without a half and it was a real ding dong match with Dave up most if the time. I pegged him back and went up the last just 1 down needing a win for the half and that record of 9 winning holes each. 

I secured the par and with Dave facing a 25 footer for a half, assumed I had done enough.......Dave however had other plans and slotted the putt in and I had to cancel the call to the Guiness Book of World Records.  

To be fair, it was probably the right result. 

Just want to say thanks to Dave and everyone else that has contributed to me having one of my most memorable golfing breaks. 

This forum really is the dogs wotsits when it comes to arranging games away and I've made new friends and caught up with old ones. 

It's been a roller coaster trip and one I'll never forget.......God bless you all!!!!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat Northern hospitality Rick but you'll know that anyway being a Northerner .

Sounds like a few top days golf pal, glad you had a good time


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2014)

Well played Rick :thup:


----------

